# Lost our Percheron Mare



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I went home my days off this week. I arrived late Monday night at my dad's and went out to go ride. I couldn't find any of our horses in the pasture. I started wandering around and found them across the road north on our neighbor's property. I caught my mustang and walked them back to our pasture. When I got up the next morning, Dad told me that he found our Percheron mare dead that morning. He said that Saturday, she came up to water and he noticed that the right side of her head was very swollen. At first, he thought it was just the strangles because we had it going through our horses. When by Sunday morning she did not look any better, he called the vet. When the vet showed up and examined her, he said she had been bitten on the cheek by a rattlesnake. In 28 years in the same place, we have never had a horse get snakebit and never in November. Anyway, sometime she sloughed the colt that she was carrying. After the vet gave her some shots, she started to get better. I remember that she was ok Monday night because she was one of the horses that was out. But I guess that is just what happens in the horsey business, huh? Anyway, it just sucks because I was really looking forward to having a colt running around. Now we will have to find another team mate for our stud that matches him and thats going to be hard because he is just ridiculously big. Anyway, I just wanted somewhere to vent.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Im sorry to hear aobut your loss! Hopefully things will start to look up soon for you.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

That is so sad  Sorry to hear about that


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

I am so sorry! That is terrible. I am sending my hugs to Texas.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss! Losing a friend is never easy! ((hugs))


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww  I'm sorry to hear that. 

I hope you can find a suitable new one soon!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, and i hope you feel better soon


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your loss. What a horrible way to lose a horse. Tho a horse can never replace another, I hope you can find a horse that will bring you as much joy as your mare did.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

*Hugs* So sorry you have to go through this. *Prayers*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aw im sorry.. RIP percheron


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Poor girl. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. It is always nice to know that there are other people in the world who are willing to share in the pain of a lost loved one. HUGS BACK TO ALL OF YOU.


----------

